# 2 Cans Up 2 Cans Hit



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

2nd can hit likely a foot off the pavement. Trying to toss 2 cans and hit each one presents its own set of problems.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow! I believe that's a first! You didn't even have to throw those up very high! You got skills D!


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Getting off two shots in that time would be an accomplishment for me.

Good shooting.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

I wish I was that good nice shooting buddy


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Two hits?........boring. That's ordinary for "D". He'll be doing three hits soon. And after that, he'll be hitting/jungling them in the air.

Seriously, you're unbelievable.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

You serious, bro? 

lol, that's some awesome shooting there.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

It is very possible to get 3 aerial shots with a slingshot but I likely will not be the one to accomplish that one. Throwing 2 cans and shooting them is a bit difficult but throwing 3 cans and hitting them will require a better technique than I have today.

Thanks,

Dgui



mr. green said:


> Two hits?........boring. That's ordinary for "D". He'll be doing three hits soon. And after that, he'll be hitting/jungling them in the air.
> 
> Seriously, you're unbelievable.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I love it!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

dgui said:


> It is very possible to get 3 aerial shots with a slingshot but I likely will not be the one to accomplish that one. Throwing 2 cans and shooting them is a bit difficult but throwing 3 cans and hitting them will require a better technique than I have today.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...


"D", how about throwing a can and hitting it three times before landing on the ground? Throw it straight over head and shoot it going straight up. Everytime you hit it, it goes up higher and you'll have time for the next shot. I can picture you jungling a can in mid-air.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

mr. green said:


> dgui said:
> 
> 
> > It is very possible to get 3 aerial shots with a slingshot but I likely will not be the one to accomplish that one. Throwing 2 cans and shooting them is a bit difficult but throwing 3 cans and hitting them will require a better technique than I have today.
> ...


Will try it at some point.

Good Idea.


----------

